# Наверное полностью написать что я думаю...



## Sjun

Я всегда сталкиваюсь на таких предложениях, которые я знаю каждые употребление слов, но в полностью, целое предложение не понятно, так как структура очень сложно и я полагаю что родные русские люди понимают смысл. 

Вот пример, 

"Наверное полностью написать что я думаю не получиться в следствии того что в этом причина а именно в словах и речи"

Я знаю каждое слова тут, но идея не врубаюсь.... 

Если, лично, перевожу... вот моё понятие...

"Perhaps, writing what I think as a whole won't work out due to the reason that it's in words and speech." 

Это перевод не имеет смысл.... может быть кто нибудь мне помогать, в чем смысле это предложение.....


----------



## GCRaistlin

Sjun said:


> Наверное полностью написать что я думаю не получиться в следствии того что в этом причина а именно в словах и речи


Человек, написавший это, с трудом изъясняется на родном языке. Вероятно, имелось в виду: _Наверное, чётко выразить на письме то, что я думаю, не получится, и не получится потому, что мысли трудно выразить словами._ В общем, именно о своей проблеме он и пишет.


----------



## Vovan

Sjun said:


> "Наверное полностью написать что я думаю не получиться в следствии того что в этом причина а именно в словах и речи"


What's the source of the sentence? It doesn't make much sense... Probably, a wider context might help understand what the speaker meant to say.


----------



## Shadiac

Considering what the others have already mentioned (about grammar issues and such), it would translate as:

"I would probably fail to fully express what I'm thinking, since the issue lies within, more precisely in words and sentences"


----------



## nizzebro

Let's correct the errors first:
"Наверное*,* полностью написать то, что я думаю, не получи*тс*я *вследствие *того*,* что в этом причина*,* а именно (-) в словах и речи."
The problem is in doubling of references ('вследствие X' and  'в X причина').
This sentence could have sense only if 'в этом' references something that has been discussed in previous context, and 'а именно' clarifies that. For example, if there was a claim that human's perception is limited by the language and its syntax, then, we could rewrite the sentence, referencing that reason like this:
(Человеческое восприятие ограничено языком, его синтаксисом, задающим рамки.) Наверное*,* полностью написать то, что я думаю, не получится, и причина именно в этом - в словах и речи.


----------



## GCRaistlin

*nizzebro*, я бы не сказал, что новый вариант хорош. _Причина в словах и речи_ - каких словах? чьей речи? Причина - в _несовершенстве_ слов и речи. Вернее, в _несовершенстве владения автором_ словами и речью.


----------



## nizzebro

GCRaistlin said:


> я бы не сказал, что новый вариант хорош.


Ну, он единственно возможный, так как 'это' не может ссылаться на первую часть предложения, но только на предыдущую мысль.

Хотя можно и так:
Наверное*,* полностью написать то, что я думаю, не получится, и причина этому - именно (сами) слова и речь.


----------



## Şafak

Наверное, полностью описать / написать, что я думаю не получится, так как мне не хватит слов. 

😎


----------



## GCRaistlin

nizzebro said:


> Ну, он единственно возможный


Если поставить себе целью минимально трогать исходный текст, возможно. Но вы всё равно его переделали, так почему бы не пойти до конца?



nizzebro said:


> Хотя можно и так:


Слова не могут быть причиной того, что кто-то там не в состоянии описать то, что чувствует. Слова (определённые, чьи-то) могут быть причиной печали, радости, гнева и т. п. А слова в общем смысле могут быть разве что причиной колебаний воздуха (если произнесены) или расхода чернил (если написаны).


----------



## Şafak

GCRaistlin said:


> Если поставить себе целью минимально трогать исходный текст, возможно. Но вы всё равно его переделали, так почему бы не пойти до конца?
> 
> 
> Слова не могут быть причиной того, что кто-то там не в состоянии описать то, что чувствует. Слова (определённые, чьи-то) могут быть причиной печали, радости, гнева и т. п. А слова в общем смысле могут быть разве что причиной колебаний воздуха (если произнесены) или расхода чернил (если написаны).



А мое не оценили... или слишком классно, или слишком плохо. 😎


----------



## nizzebro

GCRaistlin said:


> Слова (определённые, чьи-то) могут быть причиной печали, радости, гнева и т. п


Ну в этом предложении они-таки не определённые, а слова вообще, как принцип.




Jennifer Weiss said:


> Jennifer Weiss said:
> 
> 
> 
> А мое не оценили... или слишком классно, или слишком плохо.
Click to expand...

Красиво. Но всё же там ещё и 'речь', а это не то чтобы о чьём-то персональном запасе слов.


----------



## Şafak

Честно говоря, оригинал настолько странный, что напоминает «около» умный романтический  текст какого-то послания иностранца русской девушке: «ох, Жанна, ты такая гюзель, газель, цветок, что мои слова и речь....» бла бла. Я имею в виду, что отталкиваться от оригинала я вижу мало смысла, ибо оригинал просто плох 😁. 

Единственный смысл сообщения, который вижу я: ему не хватает слов, чтобы выразить мысли и чувства. И ему не хватает речь, видимо у него дефект речь (что полный бред). Таким образом, я игнорирую слово «речь».


----------



## GCRaistlin

*Jennifer Weiss*
У вас со стилем всё в порядке, но вы несколько исказили смысл исходного текста: всё-таки автор сетует на _природу_ слов, а у вас получается, что слова-то хорошие, просто их не хватает.



nizzebro said:


> Ну в этом предложении они-таки не определённые, а слова вообще, как принцип.


В том-то и дело. Если у автора спросить, мешают ли "слова вообще" выражать свои мысли всем без исключения, или он имел в виду всё-таки свой ограниченный словарный запас, я думаю, он выбрал бы второе. А значит, "слова вообще" в виду не имел.


----------



## nizzebro

GCRaistlin said:


> Если у автора спросить, мешают ли "слова вообще" выражать свои мысли всем без исключения, или он имел в виду всё-таки свой ограниченный словарный запас, я думаю, он выбрал бы второе.


А речь, речь у него тоже персонально ограничена? Он ведь _пишет _это послание: значит, употребляет понятие 'речь' в обобщенном смысле.
А почему у вас такой протест вызывает идея несостоятельности 'слов и речи вообще'? Слова ведь довольно-таки убогий метод передачи информации. Они дискретны; при этом, для передачи точного значения, мы вынуждены комбинировать широкие области смыслов, стреляя из пушки по воробьям. Представьте, какой была бы поэзия, если бы вместо слов использовалось иное, более точное ассоциативное воздействие. Колбасило бы каждого, даже самые чёрствые плакали бы. А сложные идеи из мира физики загружались бы в голову в мгновение ока. При этом как неискренность чувств, так и бессмысленность идей отобразить было бы попросту невозможно. Объём интернета ужался бы в миллион раз.


----------



## Shadiac

Мне тоже почему-то очень кажется, что эту фразу ОП либо написал сам при знакомстве, либо перевёл автоматически всё в том же контексте.


----------



## Şafak

Sjun said:


> Я всегда сталкиваюсь на таких предложениях, которые я знаю каждые употребление слов, но в полностью, целое предложение не понятно, так как структура очень сложно и я полагаю что родные русские люди понимают смысл.
> 
> Вот пример,
> 
> "Наверное полностью написать что я думаю не получиться в следствии того что в этом причина а именно в словах и речи"
> 
> Я знаю каждое слова тут, но идея не врубаюсь....
> 
> Если, лично, перевожу... вот моё понятие...
> 
> "Perhaps, writing what I think as a whole won't work out due to the reason that it's in words and speech."
> 
> Это перевод не имеет смысл.... может быть кто нибудь мне помогать, в чем смысле это предложение.....


The question at hand is: where did you get this abomination from? 😁 This verbal concoction is pretty peculiar. I refuse to believe it was written by a native speaker. Or indeed a very poetic native speaker wrote it but as it always happens in such cases the real meaning is somewhere in the author’s head; not the passage.


----------



## Sjun

Привет всем, во первых, спасибо огромное за ответы, все ясно и щас понимаю смысл этого предложения. Некоторые из вас попросили про контекст. Вот я выкладываю. Я его нашёл из какого то форум...

"Наверное полностью написать что я думаю не получиться в следствии того что в этом причина а именно в словах и речи. Да да главная проблема человека в осознании жизни заключается в том что мы родившись начинаем делать ассоциации с окружающими предметами в зависимости от страны, семьи и т.д. Возьмём на примере слово мама все знают что слово мама на всех почти языках звучит примерно одинаково но это лишь слово которое ассоциируется с человеком который вас родил и заботиться до определённого возраста с такими же успехом можно было маму назвать папа или другим каким словом разницы бы не было так человек остался тот же но в наших ассоциациях закрепилось слово мама. Идём дальше человек (слово) получает информацию о окружающем мире (слово) вследствие зрения, слуха, органов чувств уберите эти органы и вы не сможете делать ассоциации. Не будут появляться радужные картинки мира, не будет слышен шум города, не будете чувствовать себя поэтому и не существует жизни и смерти. Подобную теорию выдвигал Роберт Ланц но отличии моей теории от его в утверждении что не существует смерти я же утверждаю что не существует и  не жизни и не смерти. То что мы собираем информацию органами чувств после обрабатывается и ассоциируется в словах и внутреннем диалоге который почти никогда не останавливается. На такие размышления меня подтолкнуло недавняя смерть бывшего соседа по дому и заодно коллегу по работе. Он умер я лично не присутствовал на похоронах так как был в отпуске да и не факт чтобы я пошёл он старше меня на 30 лет да и честно говоря я всего этого боюсь. В эту ночь когда я ложился спать перед сном у меня а может у всех так возникает внутренний диалог и  этот диалог задал вопрос куда он после смерти попадёт и он сам ответил в Ад. Меня если честно говоря дёрнуло моё тело и сердце быстрее застучало. Я понимал что этот человек был неплохим чтобы ему было уготована такая судьба видимо у меня как и у всех ассоциация слова Ад с лавой, котелками, чертями и т.д но это же ведь только слово и ничего более с таким же успехом поменяйте слово Ад на Рай и всё станет наоборот для человека но место ведь не изменилось. Поэтому считаю что рассуждения учёных о теориях большого взрыва, мультивселенных бесполезны пока не будет понятен механизм зачем нужны человеку ассоциации  с определенными  словами и зачем человек слово. На этом пока всё надеюсь кто нибудь меня поправить или предложит альтернативную теорию"


----------



## Şafak

I have no idea what I have just read. The text is extremely difficult to read because it has no punctuation marks. I'm afraid I do not even understand what the author is trying to say. This is not a good text to draw new words, expressions (and I guess ideas) from.


----------



## GCRaistlin

nizzebro said:


> А речь, речь у него тоже персонально ограничена? Он ведь _пишет _это послание: значит, употребляет понятие 'речь' в обобщенном смысле.


Он просто не слишком озадачивается употреблением слов в точном соответствии с их значением.


nizzebro said:


> Слова ведь довольно-таки убогий метод передачи информации.


Зависит от того, кто ими пользуется.

*Sjun*
Классический поток сознания. И где и зачем вы только такое откапываете?


----------



## Vovan

Sjun said:


> Я его нашёл из какого-то форума...
> 
> 
> 
> "Наверное, полностью написать, что я думаю, не получится вследствие того, что в этом причина, а именно в словах и речи.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the context. Here's what the author means:
_I guess I won't be able to render in writing all the things that I'm thinking due to the fact that *that *(=rendering thoughts in words) is exactly the reason, i.e. words and speech [as means to render human's thoughts]._​


----------



## Awwal12

Jennifer Weiss said:


> This is not a good text to draw new words, expressions (and I guess ideas) from.


I couldn't agree more.


----------

